# Solved: ASP MySQL database connection



## AcidBurnz95 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm setting up a local DB and trying to connect with ASP. I getting the error:

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers

error '80004005'
[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Data source name not found and no default driver specified/BasicSite/WoWDB.asp, line 29

Line 29 is:
Connection.Open ConnString

ConnString is declared on Line 22 as:
ConnString = "DRIVER={MySQL ODBC 5.1 Driver};SERVER=localhost;DATABASE=wowdb;USER=root;PASSWORD=password;OPTION=3"

Running Windows 7 Enterprise, IIS 7, MySQL 5.1
The database is working. I can get a SELECT * statment to work. I think I just don't have the connection string correct.
Any Ideas?


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Take a look at this link, sounds like a similar problem...

Danny


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This site has connection strings for all types of data sources.

http://www.connectionstrings.com/


----------



## AcidBurnz95 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. I needed to install the MYSQL ODBC drivers. I installed both the 32 and 64 bit.


----------

